# Do i look black in my avi???



## Breda

*Do i look black in my fcukin avi or not!!!*​
Yes, dont worry you are still black 5033.78%No, you white cnut9866.22%


----------



## Breda

After a spate of recent abuse and ridicule and being told i'm fcukin white i need clarification


----------



## Inapsine

you look half cast imo.


----------



## JamStyle

Arms/ Ab = Tanned

But them titties are black mans titties


----------



## essexboy

Breda said:


> After a spate of recent abuse and ridicule and being told i'm fcukin white i need clarification


As the driven snow..............


----------



## MURPHYZ

i reckon u could quite possibly be black m8, although hard to tell.


----------



## jed

it's the light on your arm, makes you look like white


----------



## Breda

cnuts


----------



## Guest

You look tanned m8, but with black nipples haha


----------



## luther1

White as a sheet with a little white mans willy and a pink bumhole,snowflake


----------



## Suprakill4

No, little less than half cast in my opinion. Dont worry though im sure you still have the d1ck of a black man!


----------



## bigguns247

Did the milk man pop round before you were born?


----------



## Breda

Fcuk sake... i know you lot are just takin the p!ss but i was hoping for serious answers here


----------



## Breda

Suprakill4 said:


> No, little less than half cast in my opinion. Dont worry though im sure you still have the d1ck of a black man!


Thank You mate that means alot to me


----------



## Breda

MacUK said:


> Because you would know....


No he doesnt know but he's a sensible lad... maybe the words got out in barnsley about whjat i do to chicks


----------



## Breda

IronDan said:


> Serious, I don't even feel confident calling u bro anymore! :lol:


I'm a brother thru and thru man


----------



## Jay_1986

Positively albino!


----------



## Thunderstruck

Your Avi makes this dude look tanned!!


----------



## VeNuM

Nothing wrong here Breda mate, you look alwhite to me.


----------



## Hendrix

Like a white man on MT2....

.......Still would though!!


----------



## Fatstuff

CRD said:


> I thought you were Indian or Pakistani.


Lol ^^^


----------



## Fatstuff

Mt2 is fairly cheap Brenda, black u up in no time!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting

you look arabian


----------



## Nickthegreek

INDIAN !!!


----------



## Breda

CRD said:


> I thought you were Indian or Pakistani.


cnut


----------



## Shady45

Nice tan. Been on holiday??


----------



## Breda

Fcuk it

Can a MOd please lock this thread these bastards are all blind


----------



## madmuscles

Breda said:


> After a spate of recent abuse and ridicule and being told i'm fcukin white i need clarification


Your body is black and clearly someone's phottoshopped a white arnold schwarzeneggers arm onto your body:thumbup1:


----------



## Breda

Shady45 said:


> Nice tan. Been on holiday??


No!!!


----------



## Breda

MacUK said:


> Couple of questions which will tell us if you are actually black... 1. What are your thoughts on fried chicken? 2. Can you swim? 3. What does the word Bruv actually mean to you?


1) Delicious, greasy goodness

2) No

3) Nothing


----------



## Breda

IronDan said:


> Pic of calves is needed to identify said blackness...


No calfs only shins round here


----------



## Hendrix

MacUK said:


> Couple of questions which will tell us if you are actually black... 1. What are your thoughts on fried chicken? 2. Can you swim? 3. What does the word Bruv actually mean to you?


And do you like Coolade?


----------



## jed

Breda said:


> 1) Delicious, greasy goodness
> 
> 2) No
> 
> 3) Nothing


wigga


----------



## madmuscles

Suprakill4 said:


> No, little less than half cast in my opinion. Dont worry though i saw that you had the d1ck of a black man when I peeped on you in the gym showers


Eh?


----------



## MURPHYZ

yes some definite negativity towards white in here.


----------



## Breda

secret said:


> i thought u looked a bit white wen i seen ur post n avi before, obv a few ppl thought that due to this thread lol.
> 
> On a side note, whats with all the negative responces wen ppl say ur white? *something wrong with white 'bro'?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Well........... Yes :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

:rolleye:


----------



## MURPHYZ

will it make it worse if i'm white and irish.


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> were cool with that esse, us whiteys dont mind racial banter - as its only words


----------



## Fatstuff

Breeny said:


> will it make it worse if i'm white and irish.


breeny, give us a link to ur avi


----------



## MRSTRONG

you look pale .


----------



## bartonz20let

Breda said:


> Well your fooked then, avi looks like your changing teams...


----------



## MURPHYZ

Fatstuff said:


> breeny, give us a link to ur avi


erm, how do i do that m8.


----------



## Guest

This is all I see in your AVI......


----------



## Fatstuff

Breeny said:


> erm, how do i do that m8.


dunno lol , but its a horny picture and after a quick google search i couldnt find it lol


----------



## Fatstuff

R0B said:


> This is all I see in your AVI......
> 
> View attachment 72466


haha we need to get diggy to photoshop a michael jackson glove on his hand


----------



## MURPHYZ

just thought that in the interests of racial equality and and all that, colours should not be mentioned, therefore we are all the same and rainbow people.


----------



## Breda

ewen said:


> you look pale .


Fcuk sake not you as well bro

If i knew how to close a thread this would be the right time


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Fcuk sake not you as well bro
> 
> If i knew how to close a thread this would be the right time


white boy cant hack a bit of banter?? fcukin honky scumbag


----------



## Breda

Breeny said:


> just thought that in the interests of racial equality and and all that, colours should not be mentioned, therefore we are all the same and rainbow people.


You can be a rainbow if that makes you happy but i'm black mate... End Of!!


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> white boy cant hack a bit of banter?? fcukin honky scumbag


Im surprisingly stressed over the whole thing actually... i'm in the right mind not to bathe and cover my stench with lynx just so i can get a bit of additional darkness


----------



## MURPHYZ

Breda said:


> You can be a rainbow if that makes you happy but i'm black mate... End Of!!


but are you really, there seems to be some debate over this subject.


----------



## Ash1981

Breda said:


> Fcuk sake not you as well bro
> 
> If i knew how to close a thread this would be the right time


Just delete your first post dude


----------



## luther1

Breda,you white cnut,in your avi it looks like you've got some blue rope round your neck ready to do yourself. Be white and proud


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

In the words of the great Michael Jackson "It doesnt matter if your black or white"


----------



## shaunmac

Half cast or maybe asian. but not black


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Breda,you white cnut,in your avi it looks like you've got some blue rope round your neck ready to do yourself. Be white and proud


Neverrrrrrrrr

Anyway you heartless cnut.... Enjoy taking the p!ss outa me cos it wont happen often..... You have free reign over the weekend to lay into my "light" avi as i'm goin to be waist deep in vag within 2 hoours... BUt MOnday every last 1 of you cnuts are being negged

Good day


----------



## MURPHYZ

i think ur out of order claiming to be black, when quite clearly ur brown m8.


----------



## Fatstuff

its ok its nothing to worry about, not like its an angry black man or anything


----------



## Breda

Breeny said:


> i think ur out of order claiming to be black, when quite clearly ur brown m8.


very true


----------



## Fatstuff

Breeny said:


> i think ur out of order claiming to be black, when quite clearly ur brown m8.


more like beige


----------



## flinty90

you dont look really dark Bro !!! but still chocolate bear X


----------



## cypssk

get your blood test you could be turning in to micheal jackson lol


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Neverrrrrrrrr
> 
> Anyway you heartless cnut.... Enjoy taking the p!ss outa me cos it wont happen often..... You have free reign over the weekend to lay into my "light" avi as i'm goin to be waist deep in vag within 2 hoours... BUt MOnday every last 1 of you cnuts are being negged
> 
> Good day


As you're obviously white Breda,have you always wanted to do a black bird up the bum then cum all over her cheeks?


----------



## Patsy

You looking all MJ'd up mate you need to slam a few mg's of mt2 in you, should do the trick :wink:


----------



## Pictor

You look like a Turk...


----------



## atlant1s

a shocker... didnt know you had a twin brother tho! Looks the same and all!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

you look like a half caste, but a half caste who lives in a starving country like somalia and doesnt eat


----------



## Sharp161

Either way its not good if your unsure :blink:


----------



## rs007

I'd say you look a bit black, but not the full on Alabama tube-steak wielding black, like me for instance


----------



## Fatstuff

rs007 said:


> I'd say you look a bit black, but not the full on Alabama tube-steak wielding black, like me for instance


At last a real black man pmsl


----------



## Uriel

inconclusive breda.............stick a bit of R&B on and post a pic of you having a wee boogie..............if you waddle around like a preganant duck - you are johnnie whitie like me......a nice bit of head puming and a sold foot tap has you cafe ai lait........full on ass jammin - you are a brother for sure

need to see your dong and wrap sheet to be certain too


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2771612 said:


> you dont look really dark Bro !!! but still chocolate bear X


Thank you snow man... I knew I could count on you for a sensible answer... Have you had a chance to view your journal yet


----------



## Fatmatt79

Are you Sureno's brother!? :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Thank you snow man... I knew I could count on you for a sensible answer... Have you had a chance to view your journal yet


yes mate why ???


----------



## Dux

I'm thinking cappuccino, at a push.

There's been a few melanotan threads recently, have a read up on them mate.


----------



## Breda

Uriel:2771678 said:


> inconclusive breda.............stick a bit of R&B on and post a pic of you having a wee boogie..............if you waddle around like a preganant duck - you are johnnie whitie like me......a nice bit of head puming and a sold foot tap has you cafe ai lait........full on ass jammin - you are a brother for sure
> 
> need to see your dong and wrap sheet to be certain too


Jeeez I didn't know so much criteria and red tape had to be adhered to to pass as a fcukin black man... But I understand what you mean a small cocked, rhtymless eunuch can't be black


----------



## rs007

Fatstuff said:


> At last a real black man pmsl


Thought it was about time I brought some rhythm and chocolate to this thread


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2771703 said:


> yes mate why ???


No reason bud, thought you'd appreciate the pages of love and good will that's all



Fatmatt79:2771702 said:


> Are you Sureno's brother!? :whistling:


Ohhh..... Take that back Matt... That camel shaggin, high dose pussy no longer exists


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> *No reason bud, thought you'd appreciate the pages of love and good will that's all *
> 
> Ohhh..... Take that back Matt... That camel shaggin, high dose pussy no longer exists


Meh !! as long as you all had fun then im happy !!!


----------



## Fatmatt79

Breda said:


> No reason bud, thought you'd appreciate the pages of love and good will that's all
> 
> Ohhh..... Take that back Matt... That camel shaggin, high dose pussy no longer exists


I thought he was still around. What happened? Did he sh1t himself inside out? :confused1:


----------



## Breda

rs007:2771726 said:


> Thought it was about time I brought some rhythm and chocolate to this thread


The thread was rhythmic and chocolaty from the 1st post bro


----------



## Milky

White as Philip Schofield you dirty lying scumbag !

Here's me telling everyone on here how proud l was of you coming out then you humiliate me like this !


----------



## Diegouru




----------



## GreedyBen

Only thing that gives away the impersonation is the boxer shorts and below the waist jeans


----------



## JusNoGood

I get it...you're too embarrassed to ask us outright how your first cycle of bleeching is going...I'm impressed mate but I hope you've done your other half as well


----------



## Fatstuff

not wholemeal breda any more!!!


----------



## weeman

i only see one black guy in this thread and thats my dude from the hood rs007.


----------



## jamiedilk

white boy wannabe ;p


----------



## Ashcrapper

RS is definitely blacker. he embodies blackness. your blackness is ok, just not good enough


----------



## barsnack

Ashcrapper said:


> RS is definitely blacker. he embodies blackness. your blackness is ok, just not good enough


i agree, breda your more diet black or black lite


----------



## barsnack

IronDan said:


> More like black zero :whistling:


dont be fcuking racist


----------



## flinty90

barsnack said:


> dont be fcuking racist


i know mate no fcukin respect mate, i dont like racists tbf !!


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> i know mate no fcukin respect mate, i dont like racists tbf !!


The only thing I hate more than racists are blacks :rolleye:


----------



## eezy1

u look puny =p


----------



## Barker

fvck off you ******


----------



## djmacka

Wigga:

A white person who makes themself look stupid by dressin and actin black

Vanilla Ice,and Justin Timberlake.


----------



## djmacka

Little willy & pink bumhole, lmfao


----------



## jake87

vanilla ice is a legend


----------



## Trevor McDonald

As black as Susan Boyle.


----------



## BoxerJay

You looked slightly tanned lol


----------



## Breda

Who just voted and what did you vote for?


----------



## Guest

Like a tanned version of Sureno hahaha

You started on your course yet? Hows it going?


----------



## Breda

Dave:2776810 said:


> Like a tanned version of Sureno hahaha
> 
> You started on your course yet? Hows it going?


Lol that's a low blow mate... Sureno is just an unbathed white guy dressed as an Arab

Started the course about 5 weeks ago bud and so far so good, weight is up strength is up and I'm feelin good


----------



## Breda

MacUK:2776884 said:


> It won't make you black though Breda or should it be Bruv now as your a white guy


Fcuk off mac u twiggy cnut... My name will remain breda changing it to bruv (even tho the meaning would be the same) would just be too white for me


----------



## milzy

Mixed race innitt bro.


----------



## Breda

MacUK:2776969 said:


> Lol I can't believe this thread is still going... The poll speaks for itself mate


The poll shows UK-m is full of lieing [email protected]


----------



## Fatstuff

added my vote honky man


----------



## cas

yep, you look like a honky!


----------



## dtlv

Breda, you're a black brutha from the hood - a soul man with swagger who'll pop a cap at anyone who diss's you... you're a melanin prince who can rap with the best of em!

Ignore the haterz - they just aint got the jive to hang with a true african blood!!!

:lol:


----------



## cas

Dtlv74 said:


> Breda, you're a black brutha from the hood - a soul man with swagger who'll pop a cap at anyone who diss's you... you're a melanin prince who can rap with the best of em!
> 
> Ignore the haterz - they just aint got the jive to hang with a true african blood!!!
> 
> :lol:


balls!

watch the job offers flood you now


----------



## Breda

Dtlv74:2777670 said:


> Breda, you're a black brutha from the hood - a soul man with swagger who'll pop a cap at anyone who diss's you... you're a melanin prince who can rap with the best of em!
> 
> Ignore the haterz - they just aint got the jive to hang with a true african blood!!!
> 
> :lol:


Thank you brother, you're right there is a lot of hate for my swagger which comes as a by product of my blackness 

The kind words mean a lot and if I wasn't a lowly silver this would be my Sig


----------



## dtlv

Sincere respect my friend - you bring a lot to the board :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

I see what i see


----------



## Milky

Dtlv74 said:


> Sincere respect my friend - you bring a lot to the board :beer:


You is home with the downies brother !!


----------



## Breda

Dtlv74:2778416 said:


> Sincere respect my friend - you bring a lot to the board :beer:


Thanks Mate but tbf its a brilliant forum with or without me and its a pleasure to be apart of it

Much love :beer:


----------



## Breda

IronDan:2778499 said:


> Black or not we still love ya, so you can put down that fake 'fro and spray tan bro!
> 
> It's western music and line dancing for you now man


What do you mean black or not lol Bro Its reggae and dancehall all the way as contrary to popular belief, As demonstrated by this thread... I am black

I love all you p!ds taking pricks


----------



## Fatstuff

Dtlv74 said:


> Sincere respect my friend - you bring a lot to the board :beer:


Not enough IMO :rolleye:


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2778575 said:


> Not enough IMO :rolleye:


Your opinion counts for nothing


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Your opinion counts for nothing


Don't be like that, u and me are bedjin's!!!


----------



## broch316

yes


----------



## ASOC5

let me consult my dulux colour chart........


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2778722 said:


> Don't be like that, u and me are bedjin's!!!


That must be white for brethren



broch316:2778737 said:


> yes


Exactly



ASOC5:2778738 said:


> let me consult my dulux colour chart........


Pmsl a definitive shade needs to be found... Please post up your results


----------



## ASOC5

id say you was a velvet truffle 2 but cant be definite unless we can take you to a local B&Q to get you colour matched

http://www.dulux.co.uk/colours/rich_neutrals.jsp


----------



## ASOC5

UKM could then stock official Breda paint for all of our rich neutral decorating needs


----------



## Breda

PMSL... Velvet fcukin truffle.... I owe u some reps for that I'm on my phone so remind me


----------



## luther1

Is Breda the new magnolia?


----------



## ASOC5

could may well be in living rooms up and down the country


----------



## Breda

luther1:2778879 said:


> Is Breda the new magnolia?


No no no mate the new velvet truffle... I will rename it velvet breda


----------



## MURPHYZ

how much is that by the tin m8, and will it look good with blue carpet.


----------



## Breda

Breeny:2778977 said:


> how much is that by the tin m8, and will it look good with blue carpet.


Not sure as yet fella will have to spk to my parents and find out how hard I was to make


----------



## ASOC5

Breeny said:


> how much is that by the tin m8, and will it look good with blue carpet.


dulux say "Velvet Truffle 2 is a rich neutral that should be used with colours from the same mood to create truly stunning rooms."


----------



## needle

http://www.doobybrain.com/2010/04/22/black-bank-robber-is-actually-a-white-man/


----------



## Mr tee

bigguns247 said:


> Did the milk man pop round before you were born?


ah sheeeeet, the milkman jokes are out lol


----------



## bennyrock

Is that EMINEM in your avi Breda ? NO ****, NO RACIST


----------



## Dux

Seeing as how this thread has been bumped:

Do I look black in my avi? Because someone (can't remember who it was) sent me a pm asking if I was black :lol:


----------



## infernal0988

Mate i don`t understand why someone would call you white or mix, to me you look like a black man (hope thats not racist word) Not everyone is as dark as some people are but people don`t really seem to realize that. At least if you get a sun burn you don`t look like a roasted pig like us Caucasian people do when we get roasted.


----------



## Breda

Which cnut bumped this thread... It was about an old avi but as you can see from my new avi I am clearly brown


----------



## Bruze

Do i look black in mine?


----------



## infernal0988

Breda said:


> Which cnut bumped this thread... It was about an old avi but as you can see from my new avi I am clearly brown


sorry was me did not mean to just felt i needed do put my point across.


----------



## bennyrock

Breda said:


> Which cnut bumped this thread... It was about an old avi but as you can see from my new avi I am clearly brown


Id say Yellow.


----------



## Breda

infernal0988:2947963 said:


> sorry was me did not mean to just felt i needed do put my point across.


Lol infernal your point is valid and appreciated it would have been appreciated more so when the thread was started tho

Benny you can't say much what the fcuk colour are you


----------



## Heath

I'd say slightly sandy?


----------



## Breda

freespirituk:2948160 said:


> I'd say slightly sandy?


Pmsl you cnut


----------



## xpower

Breda said:


> After a spate of recent abuse and ridicule and being told i'm fcukin white i need clarification


 Nothing to worry about white boy


----------



## bennyrock

Im normal colour !!! NO **** :lol:


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> Id say Yellow.


Benny you look gay in yours !


----------



## bennyrock

Milky said:


> Benny you look gay in yours !


You look like a Grandparent Milky son. HA HA HA PURE **** !!!


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> You look like a Grandparent Milky son. HA HA HA PURE **** !!!


Biggest grandad in the playground tho mate, l will make damn sure of it !


----------



## GeordieSteve

GAWD not another bloody honky on here!


----------



## WilsonR6

You ****** tonk whitebread milky bar kid mother****a!


----------



## Heath

Leave the guy alone..

He's as black as he feels


----------



## biglbs

Whatever colour your skin is your still a fecker! :lol:


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> Whatever colour your skin is your still a fecker! :lol:


 Ya missed little off LMAO


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Which cnut bumped this thread... It was about an old avi but as you can see from my new avi I am clearly brown


the beauty of mt2


----------



## andyparry123

Definately not 2am black but defo not a Jacob's either


----------



## kingdale

border line albino


----------



## Captain-splooge

freespirituk said:


> Leave the guy alone..
> 
> He's as black as he feels


if that's true, here is a picture of 50 Cent


----------



## Breda

andyparry123:2948467 said:


> Definately not 2am black but defo not a Jacob's either


Lol

Pricks


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Lol
> 
> Pricks


you're bumping it too now


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Bruze said:


> Do i look black in mine?


No black people are bigger.


----------



## Breda

LunaticSamurai:2948585 said:


> No black people are bigger.


Haha my blacknetics are lacking 

Who bumped this


----------



## Mighty.Panda

Why is there no option for Asian? :confused1:

Looks a little on the Gok Wan side to me :lol:


----------



## JusNoGood

Mighty.Panda said:


> Why is there no option for Asian? :confused1:
> 
> Looks a little on the Gok Wan side to me :lol:


Pmsl...thread can now be closed not going get a better insult than that :grin:


----------



## Jay.32

Breda, going by your avi, Ive always thought you were black mate


----------



## Readyandwaiting

you're looking %100 peckerwood


----------



## Craigyboy

Readyandwaiting said:


> you're looking %100 peckerwood


Dunno what that means but you're somewhere between Michael Jackson ( just before he died ) & Oprah Winfrey


----------



## gummyp

Before I joined UK muscle I thought Wesley Snipes was the blackest man on the planet.

Breda, your avi hasn't changed that lol


----------



## bennyrock

Breda u should change ur name to Casper u ******. NO ****. X


----------



## MURPHYZ

just found the man himself.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

gummyp said:


> Before I joined UK muscle I thought Wesley Snipes was the blackest man on the planet.
> 
> Breda, your avi hasn't changed that lol


nah bernie mac is the darkest breh on the planet....


----------



## MURPHYZ

Readyandwaiting said:


> nah bernie mac is the darkest breh on the planet....


u mean was the darkest, he's dead m8.


----------



## biglbs

Suprakill4 said:


> No, little less than half cast in my opinion. Dont worry though im sure you still have the d1ck of a black man!


You must have missed that afternoon mate!!!!!lol

Cannot see your barnet mate,or calves,can only presume that you must be black as you are my brother from another coloured mother/muvva init?


----------



## denholm blue

can you show us your hair ??


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Breeny said:


> u mean was the darkest, he's dead m8.


me knw


----------



## doggy

why don't you photo shop it to make your appearance darker?


----------



## phoenixlaw

I would say a lightly milked tea mate. Probably just the lighting.


----------



## ZyZee_2012

doggy said:


> why don't you photo shop it to make your appearance darker?


why don't you look at the date of the last post.

lol jk


----------



## Simspin

your black with the heart of a gay white pianist.


----------



## Loveleelady

Breda said:


> After a spate of recent abuse and ridicule and being told i'm fcukin white i need clarification


I send ladies out of the salon that lovely shade its amazing what you can do with tan!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

black i reckon mate ,


----------



## MXD

Nah I didn't think you where a brother till you posted a face pic in or a pull pic in another thread. Your posts even read white.


----------



## Guest

your my brother from a diffident mother


----------



## dipdabs

White


----------



## Gary29

You look angry in your avi Breda


----------



## Big ape

where has breda gone


----------



## ryda

Big ape said:


> where has breda gone


Banned lol


----------



## kuju

ryda said:


> Banned lol


Too white.


----------

